# Typical Distance From Wall for Heat Register?



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

It would have expected your reading material to say "no more than 6 inches." Everything I have ever looked at was close as could be and still accommodate base board and nailing strip for carpet.


----------



## antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

PoleCat said:


> It would have expected your reading material to say "no more than 6 inches." Everything I have ever looked at was close as could be and still accommodate base board and nailing strip for carpet.





> Supplies should be about 8" from the walls to allow clearance for curtains


 Unless I'm misunderstanding this statement.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

antropovsky said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding this statement.


That makes perfect sense. It has been so long since I have seen drapes to the floor that it never occurred to me. You going to have floor length drapes in your kitchen? :jester:


----------



## antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

PoleCat said:


> That makes perfect sense. It has been so long since I have seen drapes to the floor that it never occurred to me. You going to have floor length drapes in your kitchen? :jester:


Haha you never no


----------

